# Netzwerk mit Switch und Router so realisierbar?



## derseppl (27. Februar 2010)

Hi,

habe eine etwas kompliziertere Frage (nehm ich mal an) und eine paar Anforderungen zu meinem neuem Netzwerkaufbau zuhause.

Aktuell sieht mein Netzwerk so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Router hat jetzt nur 100MBit-Ports. Ich will aber, dass die Pc's und das NAS untereinander per Gigabit verbunden sind. Dann würde das ganze so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das geht ja soweit schon nehme ich an. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich trotzdem vom Laptop aus Zugriff auf das NAS habe und von den PCs aus auf den Laptop bzw Router zugreifen und konfigurieren kann.

Wenn ja was für einen Switch brauch ich dazu und gibt es Empfehlungen von euch? Der Preis sollte so niedrig wie möglich sein. Die Geschwindigkeit von dem Gigabit Switch sollte natürlich auch dem Gigabit gerecht werden. 
Ach ja, Cat5e Kabel reichen schon für ein Gigabit-Netzwerk, oder?

Grüße


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (27. Februar 2010)

wenn der router nur 100mb/s hatt wird auch mit einen switch der 1000mb/s hatt nicht schneller.
was die verbindung angeht klappt das sofern ein netzwerk erstellt wird.


----------



## derseppl (27. Februar 2010)

Also das die Verbindung nicht schneller wird wenn sie über den Router läuft ist klar. Beim Laptop limitiert sowieso das WLAN.

Was ich damit bezwecken will ist eine schnellere Anbindung der PC's an das NAS und das, wenn man auf das NAS im großem Stil zugreift, die Internetverbindung nicht gebremst wird (was bei mir aktuell der Fall ist).

Weiterhin will ich halt noch auf meinen Router zugreifen zum verwalten. Ach ja, der WLAN-Anschluss und die PC's sollten sich im Netzwerk gegenseitig finden und natürlich alle Zugriff auf das Internet haben.

Wenn das alles mit jedem Switch geht bin ich zufrieden 
Ich hab mir den mal rausgesucht:

D-Link DGS-1005D Green Ethernet, 5-Port Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Spricht da was dagegen?


----------



## D.I.Y (27. Februar 2010)

Das was du vorhast funktioniert mit jedem Switch


----------



## midnight (27. Februar 2010)

Das funktioniert ohne Probleme! Was für ein NAS hast du denn? Viele haben zwar Gigabit-Lan, erreichen aber lange nicht die Übertragungsraten davon.

so far


----------



## Kadauz (27. Februar 2010)

Wird klappen! Das NAS ist ja ganz normal noch über seine IP ansprechbar.


----------



## riedochs (27. Februar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Viele haben zwar Gigabit-Lan, erreichen aber lange nicht die Übertragungsraten davon.



Ist die Frage ob es an der NIC legt oder an den verbauten Festplatten?


----------



## midnight (27. Februar 2010)

Unterschiedlich. Die Platten sind meist schnell genug. Oft gibt entweder die NIC oder im RAID-Modus irgendwann der Controller auf und dann ist Ende mit Bandbreite.

so far


----------



## dot (27. Februar 2010)

derseppl schrieb:


> habe eine etwas kompliziertere Frage (nehm ich mal an)



Koennte man eher Grundlagen eines Netzwerkaufbaus nennen  Das wird genauso funktionieren wie vorher. Ein Switch ist ja kein Wunderwerk der das Netzwerk groszartig veraendert.


----------



## derseppl (27. Februar 2010)

@ dot
Ja da hab ich wohl zuviel Technik erwartet 

Am NAS wird das nicht scheitern. Ich hab die Buffalo Linkstation Duo (ohne "Pro"  ). Die lastet mein 100MBit mit ca. 10-11 MByte/s (bei Raid1) voll aus. Laut Tests kommt die bis zu ~ 35-40 MByte/s hoch... Mal schaun was die dann leisten kann im Gigabit-Netzwerk 

Danke an euch alle!


----------

